# Fishing Stuff Reviews



## MathGeek (Mar 31, 2012)

With Christmas coming up, I put together a play list if reviews I've done relating to fishing stuff I've used a lot - rods, reels, knives, shirts, rod holders, and so on. The link plays the first video, but then you can see the whole list and watch the ones of interest.


----------



## Achim2 (Apr 25, 2011)

Stop it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CalvinandHobbes (Jan 25, 2014)

haha


----------

